# Anyone else remember Highlights for Children?



## caramel (Apr 21, 2022)

Highlights for Children has a mixed memory for me.  I loved the publication but I could only read it in doctor's and dentist's offices where I was anxious and terrified since I hated going there.  For some reason that I still don't understand today, my parents refused to buy it.  They bought subscriptions for magazines like Reader's Digest but refused to get Highlights.  I used to tear out the subscription cards from the ones I saw in hopes that my parents would change their mind one day. 

Today, Highlights has changed format.  They have a smartphone version, a website and a youtube channel. They also have the magazines at my online library. They probably still have the print version. It's just not the same for me. I feel like I missed out on something. (I know, first world problems.)

I used to love (and still do) their hidden picture puzzles.  

Anyone else remember Highlights for Children magazine?


----------



## ohioboy (Apr 21, 2022)

Same here, professional office waiting rooms. I liked them too.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 21, 2022)

I used to buy them for my girls.  They enjoyed them for many years.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 21, 2022)

I had a subscription for my son for a few years.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 21, 2022)

Yes, enjoyed Highlights for years as a child.  My kids also enjoyed Zoobooks growing up


----------



## Fyrefox (Apr 21, 2022)

I always found _Goofus and Gallant _from _Highlights _magazine somewhat bizarre, kind of like church without the religious elements.  It was part of the alternative reality in medical offices.  That, and the strange antiseptic smells and fear of getting a shot…


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 21, 2022)

They still have the printed monthly magazine subscriptions   ...But yes,  if kids can't look at it on their phones,  it's not interesting to them.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 21, 2022)

caramel said:


> I used to love (and still do) their hidden picture puzzles.
> 
> Anyone else remember Highlights for Children magazine?



Oh yeah.
I kinda ruined the hidden picture puzzles for others waiting to get shot

I thought Goofus was cooler than that goody two shoes Gallant


----------



## Jace (Apr 21, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> Same here, professional office waiting rooms. I liked them too.


Yes, was gonna say!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 21, 2022)

I don't remember ever seeing them and I was a sickly child who went to doctors often.


----------



## caroln (Apr 21, 2022)

It seems most waiting rooms have eliminated any kind of magazine now due to Covid.  Some places have a TV on to alleviate boredom, but rarely.  So you just sit there for an hour, staring out a window (if there is one), the floor, or your hands.  Note to self:  bring something to read.


----------



## caramel (Apr 21, 2022)

terry123 said:


> I used to buy them for my girls. They enjoyed them for many years.





Lewkat said:


> I had a subscription for my son for a few years.



Aww, that's so nice of both of you!


Fyrefox said:


> I always found _Goofus and Gallant _from _Highlights _magazine somewhat bizarre, kind of like church without the religious elements. It was part of the alternative reality in medical offices. That, and the strange antiseptic smells and fear of getting a shot…



I had almost forgotten about Goofus and Gallant.  Thanks for the trip down memory lane.


Gary O' said:


> I kinda ruined the hidden picture puzzles for others waiting to get shot



So that was you!


----------



## oldman (Apr 21, 2022)

I remember reading “Highlights” in the doctor’s and dentist’s office, but we did subscribe to it. Us kids, my sisters and I did get “Weekly Reader” both at school and the summer edition, which was mailed to the house. I used to think it was a big deal to get a piece of mail addressed to me.


----------



## Geezerette (Apr 21, 2022)

My folks got me a subscription when I was young elementary school age and I liked it. Even bought a subscription or so for young relatives in later years. 
caramel, interesting that your parents wouldn’t buy it for you,  but on remembering the content it was pretty liberal and inclusive for its time, in regard to color & ethnicity.


----------



## caramel (Apr 21, 2022)

Geezerette said:


> caramel, interesting that your parents wouldn’t buy it for you, but on remembering the content it was pretty liberal and inclusive for its time, in regard to color & ethnicity.


I don't think it had anything to do with the content of the magazine.  I don't think they read it.  I was reading it on my own in the doctor's office.


----------



## Pepper (Apr 21, 2022)

I remember being disinterested in it but I don't remember why.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 21, 2022)

caramel said:


> Highlights for Children has a mixed memory for me.  I loved the publication but I could only read it in doctor's and dentist's offices where I was anxious and terrified since I hated going there.  For some reason that I still don't understand today, my parents refused to buy it.  They bought subscriptions for magazines like Reader's Digest but refused to get Highlights.  I used to tear out the subscription cards from the ones I saw in hopes that my parents would change their mind one day.
> 
> Today, Highlights has changed format.  They have a smartphone version, a website and a youtube channel. They also have the magazines at my online library. They probably still have the print version. It's just not the same for me. I feel like I missed out on something. (I know, first world problems.)
> 
> ...


Yes, I remember them, thanks for bringing back nice memories...


----------



## Fyrefox (Apr 21, 2022)

And in the years which followed…

_Goofus _became a career criminal, while _Gallant _became an insufferable suck-up and motivational speaker…

Meanwhile, the mother of _Goofus _developed a prescription drug abuse problem due to the stress of having to deal with him, winding up in a rehab program…


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 20, 2022)

I remember the magazine, enjoy it,can't remember if I read it in dr's office/local library


----------



## MarkinPhx (May 26, 2022)

I remember not only this but if memory serves me right , the Jack and Jill magazine was right next to Highlights.


----------



## Abbi Dabbi Doo (May 26, 2022)

I remember the magazine and Goofus and Gallant and the Timbertoes, but the hidden picture puzzles were the best part of the magazine.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 26, 2022)

One of many subscriptions that came to my house, but I had forgotten about Goofus and Gallant... still, they may have had a positive impact on my development!


----------

